# Corn Soup



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

4 cups fresh kernel corn
1/2 cup chopped green onion
1/2 tsp salt
1 cup chicken stock
2 tbsp butter
3 cups of milk
2 tblsp chopped sweet peppers or pimentos
toast and pasrley for garnish

Combine corn and stock in a blender and blend to a smooth puree. Mely butter and cook onions and add corn puree. Simmer for 15 mins over low heat. Add milk, salt and peppers. Simmer for 10 mins. Garnish with toast and chopped parsley.


----------

